# Is it starting at 38?



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I know technically menopause could start at my age, but how do I know it's starting? And actually I'll be 39 this July.

For instance, today, I've had what appears to be a hot flash just about every hour on the hour. Maybe I'm coming down with something?

Also I seem to be more agitated than normal about silly things that bother me.

And of course, my continued lack of sex drive. 

I hope it's not starting


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

See your gyno instead of worrying?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

See your doctor if you can.

It could be perimenopause which can start years before actual menopause. 

Blood work should tell you though. Then, if you wish, you can start treatment to avoid the side effects. 

It may not be menopause at all, but hormonal imbalance. See your doctor.

However, you could be getting sick.

You could be pregnant. Hot flashes were one of my earliest symptoms with my 2nd baby. If there's any chance, take a test.


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

I started peri-menopause when I was 32 so it can start at a very young age... It really freaked out my docs when they saw how high my FSH level was/is. My neurologist went so far as to order an emergency MRI to make sure I didn't have a tumor on my pituitary gland. Nothing wrong medically speaking; just earlier than most. The upside is that I only have a slight mini-period maybe once every 12-16 months. NO COMPLAINTS HERE & soooo do not want to have another kiddo... but I am STILL very careful. 

My mom thought she was in full blown menopause when she was 37 because she did not have a period for over a year (that is the usual indicator)... SURPRISE! Here I am posting a message about it.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

When I have hot flashes, there is NO QUESTION that's what they are. If what you had only 'appears to be' a hot flash, my guess is, it wasn't a hot flash.

I am 47 and have had premenopausal symptoms for about a year and a half. The biggest indicator for me is totally wonky periods.

See your doc if you keep having symptoms.


----------



## donewithit (Apr 7, 2010)

i am in perimenopause and there is NO question what a true hot flash is. Most of mine are at night. Blankets ON..Blankets OFF..Blankets ON ..repeat all night. grr..it sux. 

i am 45. still have a period but some months light some months monsterous. I just want this crap over with lol.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

...the good news is.... the longer you DON'T reach menopause, the better it is for you, in regard to estrogen levels and bone health, etc...

*49 and no sign of it yet! I used to keep hoping....just to lose the TOM, but I'm looking at the bright side now!


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

donewithit said:


> i am in perimenopause and there is NO question what a true hot flash is. Most of mine are at night. Blankets ON..Blankets OFF..Blankets ON ..repeat all night. grr..it sux.
> 
> i am 45. still have a period but some months light some months monsterous. I just want this crap over with lol.


Hmmm... That's what I felt like, but it was a light cardigan at work. 

I have my 6 month pap to check a spot on my cervix in May. I'll ask him during that visit if its still going on. 

@TG.... Nah, no pregs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Ugh... Found out what it probably is... Urinary track infection I presume. Gonna be a lovely night. Any suggestions until I can get to doc in morning?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Cherry said:


> Ugh... Found out what it probably is... Urinary track infection I presume. Gonna be a lovely night. Any suggestions until I can get to doc in morning?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cranberry Juice?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

^^^ I got some supplements.. hmmm, might be worth a shot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

Hot flashes w/ a UTI? Never had a hot flash w/ a UTI. 
Had a fever w/ a kidney infection but a hot flash does not feel anything like a fever. 
A hot flash is: BLAM! Your face, head, neck & sometimes chest are instantly 200 degrees. Lasts a few seconds to several minutes. Mine ramp up in frequency & intensity w/ stress and in the summer.

Are u asking abt temporary relief for UTI symptoms or hot flashes? I guess u cld get relief by putting a frozen bag of peas either on ur whohoo or ur neck... LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

No, I think it was just my temp going up and down.... I haven't experienced what you're describing. Soooo, perhaps not menopausal yet . What you're describing sounds very unpleasant BTW.... Looking forward to it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

BTW... If u r asking abt UTI relief I have good tips that have worked really well to alleviate discomfort for me. I'll skip filling up space here if that isn't what u r looking for.
Hot flashes though shorter list.. Lots of wet wash cloths in sandwich bags in fridge & pillows that are made to stay cold (google search).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

My hot flashes started out mild. Regardless though what u described isn't a typical UTI symptom. Did u eat alot of sugar, have a lot of caffeine or not eat enough today?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Guess it wasn't a uti. Just drank too much caffiene yesterday and have the start to the flu. Hubby has full blown flu. Lovely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

Cherry said:


> Guess it wasn't a uti. Just drank too much caffiene yesterday and have the start to the flu. Hubby has full blown flu. Lovely.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh bummer! I'd take a UTI over the flu anytime... Sorry... hope you both feel better soon...


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

LaxUF said:


> Oh bummer! I'd take a UTI over the flu anytime... Sorry... hope you both feel better soon...


I've never in my life had the flu... And it didn't seem to be going around. Ugh. But I'll take the flu over menopause right now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

Cherry said:


> I've never in my life had the flu... And it didn't seem to be going around. Ugh. But I'll take the flu over menopause right now
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah... I'm gonna have to say that I take menopause over the flu also... I am capital "D" "O" "N" "E" with all desire to produce additional offspring.


----------

